# LED shark eyes and a mounted VHF



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

spent the afternoon working on electrics with only one trip to home depot!  
just installed the led shark eyes which look to be a significant increase in quality and reliabilty over my older plastic lights. because they are led, they wont generate much, if any, heat, so i siliconed as much of the housing as possible to prevent any water from intruding, even though they say they are waterproof. heat shrinked the wires and all. the actaul led fits in the incandescet bulb area and has 6-8 leds going around it and three shooting straight out.
















































then i installed the VHF radio, which wasnt bad on the price, but i forgot a mountable needs an antenna and coax cable with proper connections. a little more tricky, and i still need to run the power wires down the poling platform and clean it all up, but she works and was picking up the NOAA station just fine. wish i was on the coast somewhere to get out a radio check, maybe next weekend. the antenna i got is made for sailboats, and has about 1/2 as mch distance as the big metal ones. this little guy should make it out a good enough distance though.





























please excuse all the fiberglass dust.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice job brother  the shark eyes are the only way to go imo and the leds just make it better  keeping them sealed and dry will no doubt make them last longer  enjoy [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

you got the sharkeyes on backwards. lol just kidding. looks good


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I know I'm LATE but where did you get your LED shark eyes. I can not find black ones, only chrome...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks good. Where do you fish that you need a radio? Glades? Keys?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Youll have to take the chrome ones apart and either paint or powder coat them, never seen factory black ones


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

ebay, a guy named "boater bids" or "boater bits"

they are painted black with a truck bed spray paint, and are still working well.

i use the vhf when i'm fishing with other friends and camping trips in the glades..... also it's nice to have it mounted on the boat, i dont have to worry about replacing or charging a small battery or forgetting a handheld.....

also, before i do offshore/nearshore adventures i can easily check the noaa conditions in the garage. It makes me feel more comfortable going 8-20 miles out of ft. pierce


----------

